
Ask HN: What MySQL IDE do you use? - bernardom
MySQLWorkbench is nice, but crashes a lot and isn&#x27;t very customizable (for example, there&#x27;s no way to do light-font-on-dark-screen). 
Sequel Pro is nicer in that regard, but it doesn&#x27;t support multi-tab within the same connection and further &quot;doesn&#x27;t regard itself as a query editor.&quot; 
There&#x27;s no save-as selection on the menu. If you use the keyboard shortcut, it&#x27;ll try to save over whatever you last saved, regardless of tab.<p>I&#x27;m happy to pay for something good, especially if it&#x27;s cross-platform; is there something good that people use?
======
cook7926
Navicat [https://www.navicat.com/products/navicat-for-
mysql](https://www.navicat.com/products/navicat-for-mysql) while expensive
allows for saving of queries and forward and reverse model engineering

------
thousande
I use the PhpStorm IDE which comes with it's own database tool which is more
or less the same as the stand-alone DataGrip product/tool. It is customisable
and have tabs +a lot of nifty features. Only thing I miss is 'migrate database
from vendor to another vendor', but I guess that is too specialised for such a
tool.

[https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/](https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/)

Cheers!

~~~
bernardom
Thanks! I'll definitely give it a shot.

------
smt88
HeidiSQL is actually pretty simple and easy to use. I used it quite a bit
before switching to Postgres.

~~~
anarazel
Supports postgres too, these days.

